# Serious rating flaw with uberpool



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

had to kick out a rider due to being an asshole after another rider was added. Went to cancel and only options were reasons why and then asked to rate. Here lies the problem. Since I wasn't able to do a proper ride cancel due to another rider added, she was able to rate me and no worries she gave me a 1* of course. 

Of course e-mail support isn't understanding the reason I'm ticked. 

Going to green light hub tomorrow first thing. 

Any tips would be great. Thank you.


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

they won't get rid of the 1* I guarantee it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

JMW said:


> they won't get rid of the 1* I guarantee it.


I feel it's a unique case though. Rider that was kicked out was still able to rate after a canceled trip due to another rider added. It's a flaw that should be addressed.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Now support is saying that it doesn't look like the ride was canceled. Uhh yeah it was.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Drivers should know uber is pro passenger, Its totally unfair you got rated on a cancelled ride...Thats how uber roll.


----------



## LAXGUY (Oct 10, 2016)

I predict you will find your visit to the uber office a complete waste of time.
Staff at the green light hub are well trained to deal with drivers issues in a special way.
It will be like: " I am sorry you had to go through that" " drivers and riders should treat each other with respect" " unfortunately we can't change a rating a rider left you".
Good luck!!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Update: seriously. Now I know of another flaw with uber and know how to avoid this scenario from happening again. Only lost $3.45 (but made back in cash tips) since the rider requested a refund after the fact and was able to still rate me due to a system flaw.

Learn from this and I guess uber on?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Asked for the refunded money back and once again for the fraudulent rating be taken off and for the trip be changed to cancel. 

Not cool the status was changed to completed so the refund she asked for could be completed and thus allowed to rate me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Won't happen. I had a passenger rate me 1 because they thought 1 meant best. They felt terrible. She emailed UBER to change it and STILL can't do it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pool is a serious Flaw.



Bpr2 said:


> Update: seriously, fk this. Now I know of another flaw with uber and know how to avoid this scenario from happening again. Only lost $3.45 (but made back in cash tips) since the rider requested a refund after the fact and was able to still rate me due to a system flaw.
> 
> Learn from this and I guess uber on?


Learn from it and UBER OFF.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

honestly nothing you can do. dont go to greenhub you waste your time and money. the system is flawed. i dont pick up second pax 99 percent of the time. i low rate any pool rider going short with no tip or for being in a rush.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> honestly nothing you can do. dont go to greenhub you waste your time and money. the system is flawed. i dont pick up second pax 99 percent of the time. i low rate any pool rider going short with no tip or *for being in a rush*.


Yep. "Do a uturn so the other passenger will cancel. I'm late for work" "no can do. This is uberpool" "you ******** yadda yadda" thus leading me to kicking her out.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

and that other poster said this isnt abuse of uberpool, the hell its not. late for work and not wanting you to pick up 2nd pax but get the discount.


btw did it give you a chance to rate her?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> and that other poster said this isnt abuse of uberpool, the hell its not. late for work and not wanting you to pick up 2nd pax but get the discount.
> 
> btw did it give you a chance to rate her?


Yup. Couldn't do a proper cancel due to second passenger added. Gave her a 1 Her rating was already low to start. I wonder why.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

A rider should be able to rate when there is a cancel involved. Especially when the driver pushes the passenger to cancel to save their precious cancel rate..... Ohhh you were not willing to drive for 20 minutes to pick me up and complete my 1.5 block trip. you deserve a one star rating perhaps then there would be less cancels if the driver knew that they would be rated for this crap service.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis Could not disagree more with the statement above. Driving 20 minutes for a 2 block ride is bad for both the rider and driver. Nothing wrong with calling and asking for a cancel in that situation.

Especially on Lyft, where the app "auto-accepts" if you have your finger on the screen. Lyft needs to fix that problem ASAP...or allow a driver initiated cancel within 30 seconds of acceptance to not be counted.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

You accept pool requests - this is what is to be expected, you only have yourself to blame. 

Just do not accept pools!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Uberfunitis Could not disagree more with the statement above. Driving 20 minutes for a 2 block ride is bad for both the rider and driver. Nothing wrong with calling and asking for a cancel in that situation.
> 
> Especially on Lyft, where the app "auto-accepts" if you have your finger on the screen. Lyft needs to fix that problem ASAP...or allow a driver initiated cancel within 30 seconds of acceptance to not be counted.


When you call to enquire from the passenger anything, that is a customer interaction and that interaction should be ratable.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

If PAX are going to get angry about picking up others request UberX. Pools are a pain in the neck.


----------

